# CAMS 1V-6P throwing stones



## RDDJen (May 12, 2012)

Ok, so this weekend I totally service the machine: new tubing, cleaned/lubed gun setter assembly, checked over fittings, and my neighbor helped me replace one of the gun up/down festo sensors etc.

Did a quick test run and everything looked fine that day. So today I go to start a job and the darn thing is throwing stones. It appears that the bottom gun piece is getting all the way around, so not quite sure what the issue is. 

I've looked it up here on the forum and looks like it could be a solenoid issue? Is there a quick way to test that before I try to change it out? Not even sure where it is lol I can call col desi in the am, but am hoping to figure this out tonight


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm currently having the same issue on my machine, a 1v2p and I think its a solenoid.

Here is a some advice to maybe hold you to the morning.

1) Make sure your alignment is correct from the bowl to the gun. Make sure your spacing is good too.

Under parameters for ss10, or whatever your using it should probably be 33388. Change 33388 to 99988 and then run your job and see if the stones stop throwing.

It'll row slower, but could get you through a few jobs. If that trick does work, chances are its a solenoid. Alan will probably have you switch output 1 & 4 (if the cams 1v6p) is the same as the mini cams... and then if its the culprit, you'll just need to buy a solenoid.

steve


----------



## RDDJen (May 12, 2012)

Ugh! So I had one solenoid here. There are 4 in the machine. I changed them out one at a time and tried to run in between to see if that would solve the problem. There was one of the 4 that seemed to make the biggest difference, but still throwing and laying them on their side. 

I took your advice Steve and slowed the parameter down for the ss6. That did work but holy super slow! lol

Have support ticket open and waiting to hear back. Maybe there are multiple solenoids out. I'll post back what happens in case that helps anyone else out there.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

If you think its the vacuum on the spin gun, then its probably the solenoid in the very back, the furtherest one away from you... at least thats how it is in the cams 1v2p machine. Also, to make it a little faster, you can also go back into your settings and drop from 999 to something like 555 or 666. That will speed it back up. My machine will still work at 555, but if I go 444 or 333, it starts throwing again. Over the weekend I will be able to take my machine apart and swap out the solenoid.

Its probably just the 1 solenoid. I believe the various solenoid tasks are Gun up/gun down, gun left and right, spin/extend and spin vaccum.

If your alignment is good and your just loosing stones during the spin motion, then its probably just the one.

I have no formal training in reparing these machines, its just the experiences I have over the last 2 years of owning it.


----------



## RDDJen (May 12, 2012)

Spent quite some time today on the phone with support. Left the new solenoid in one of the slots and switched another solenoid from front to back. Checked a bunch of settings and replaced the gun nozzle tip (don't see a blockage in the old one, but air wasn't getting through).

It is working better, parameters back to normal speed but I am still getting stones on their sides now and a few tossed around (better than thrown everywhere lol) 

I'll need to call tomorrow and see why stones are on their sides now lol


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Well your getting there.I dont know where it is on the cams 1v6p, but behind the gun or behind the bowls there is a valve you can adjust. If you trace the vacuum wire from the spin gun back to the machine, you will probably find it. The stones are on the side because the spin gun is not getting enough air to extend it down to lay it fully down. Probably because that is were the underperforming solenoid now sits. If you open the valve you'll let more air through. If you open it too much you'll hear the stones slamming into the table. If you close it too much, stones will drop off the gun and the gun won't fully extend to pick it off the spin gun.

steve


----------

